
Bloggers, publishers and the Apple lockdown | Monday Note - apress
http://www.mondaynote.com/2011/02/20/bloggers-publishers-and-the-apple-lockdown/
======
apress
Point 5 is especially important: "The least acceptable part of Apple
subscription policy is the impossibility for a publisher to propose a cheaper
subscription elsewhere. This is probably the most legally challengeable aspect
of the newer terms of service"

